# Trigger Finger



## daArch

This isn't really about "safety" but I think it is workplace health related.

Looks like I have developed "trigger finger" which is, "a common disorder of later adulthood characterized by catching, snapping or locking of the involved finger flexor tendon"

It's happening in my right ring finger. I believe it is resultant from how I hold and use my plastic smoother to sweep the paper. 

Has anyone else had this and know of any non-invasive cures ? Not that I feel my body is an sacred temple that shan't be invaded, but with surgery coming up in a few weeks, I thought it would be best to fix this by less drastic methods.


----------



## Wolfgang

C'mon Bill, just have them fix it when they do your back.....hell, you'll be sleeping through it anyway. What's a few thousand more bucks.....:jester:


----------



## RH

I have a similar ailment - caused by repetative finger snapping for my wife to bring me another beer. It's strange, but another ailment - sore jaw syndrome - popped up around the same time. :whistling2:
Haven't seen a doc yet.


----------



## RH

daArch said:


> This isn't really about "safety" but I think it is workplace health related.
> 
> Looks like I have developed "trigger finger" which is, "a common disorder of later adulthood characterized by catching, snapping or locking of the involved finger flexor tendon"
> 
> It's happening in my right ring finger. I believe it is resultant from how I hold and use my plastic smoother to sweep the paper.
> 
> Has anyone else had this and know of any non-invasive cures ? Not that I feel my body is an sacred temple that shan't be invaded, but with surgery coming up in a few weeks, I thought it would be best to fix this by less drastic methods.


Okay serious answer. My wife worked as an aide for an orthopedic surgeon for 35 years and her comment was *if* it really is trigger finger often a cortisone shot will alleviate it. If it doesn't, the surgery for it is very simple and is done on an out patient basis. That's all I could get out of her since she isn't a doctor - just the one that made it easier for the doctor to make all his money.


----------



## daArch

That's what I've read also, Dan. My Doc said it would take a simple shot when I had my physical last month. 

I've splinted it and am icing it, just like other times I've inflamed tendon sleeves. 

I just don't feel like hassling with another "procedure" until I'm up and about from the back.


----------



## jenni

good luck with the surgery! (in advance)


----------

